# Grand Teton NP Closure and Star Trail Photography (6D)



## grahamclarkphoto (Oct 23, 2013)

I recently finished a trip traveling to 20+ national parks in search of fall colors. It was unfortunate to say the least to hear of the park closures in the midst of beautiful fall colors.

When I got to Grand Teton National Park having just driven a few hours from Banff National Park, Canada, I was hopeful that the parks would open in time. Sadly they did not. Mormon Row, however, was a short 1-mile hike in from the barricade, so I decided to do the early morning hike in. This location is often called the most photographed location in North America, and I'm not sure if it's Mormon Row or Maroon Bells, but in any seeing tons of photographers yelling out to each other about being in their shots is quite the standard sight. It was quite nice having the entire place to myself. The quietness and solitude of that morning is sure not to repeat itself until the next park closure.

All of the below images were shot on the Canon EOS 6D. Kind of a side note, but I recently reviewed this camera with 10+ months of hands-on experience, check it out here and let me know what you think: 6dreview.com






*Grand Teton Mountain Range Star Trails @ 933 seconds, F/5.0, ISO 320 at 17mm* with in-camera white balance. I captured the above single frame photograph with the Canon 17-40mm L on the Canon EOS 6D with a Canon intervalometer.





*184 frames (12GB) captured at 32 seconds, F/5.0, ISO 320 at 17mm*. The above star trail photograph is was captured with the same camera setup as mentioned before.





*Grand Teton Mormon Row Sunrise Long Exposure 6:22AM @ 180 seconds, f/22, ISO 125, 30mm*.





*Grand Teton Mormon Row Sunrise Long Exposure 6:42AM @ 180 seconds, f/22, ISO 50, 30mm*.

For the post on my site plus an image of the same frame but in August visit: http://www.grahamclarkphoto.com/grand-teton-closure-star-trails/

If you have any questions on any of the images let me know! 

Graham


----------

